# string of empty egg sacks ?



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I just found a string of egg sacks they are empty and my male BNP is in his little cave the female is swimming around do you thing he is protecting babies and I also have 3 junior calvus and alot of baby petricola cats in there too any harm goona be done by these if he is protecting them they are in a 37 gallon


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

here is a pic of the empty egg sacks stuck on my pre filter of my 110


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i would think about getting the cave into another tank before they become free swimming and snacks for the calvus juvies....


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

well I removed mom and dad and I looked into my cave and yes there was about 20 BNP fry and dad is protecting them so I moved them into a empty 20 gallon to themselves


----------

